# UK - Boy digs up weapons and ammo - reports it



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

if I was out looking for scrap metal and found these.... I would treat them like orphaned children. i would take them in, clean them up and provide them a good home

14-Year-Old Was Looking for Scrap Metal With His Metal Detector. What He Found Instead Had His Dad ?Panicking.? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The police are going to run ballistics on shotties? Good luck with that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If it was used in a crime why the 15,000 rounds? It must have been someone who decided to stock weapons then changed their mind. In a garbage pile. One rifle reported, looks like 30 cal from the picture if i guess because of the square mag?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like the father was afraid of the firearms so he called the police? Europe is lost...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Dad was scared shitless. Poor wuss.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Something's fishy about this.... must had been one hell of a metal detector or someone didn't put them deep enough.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

England has intentionally disarmed itself twice, after each world war. I will never voluntarily send a firearm to defend England when they were so silly as to disarm themselves a second time. The father's reaction says it all.


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Cover them back up and come back after dark. England (and the other countries that are stupid enough to disarm themselves) will need some guns the authorities don't know about in the future.


ETA: I've always wondered just how many people buried Sten guns and Enfields in their back yards in England after WWII. I'm willing to bet that the numbers might be surprising.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am going to have to buy a metal detector and hope I find some Thompsons, Garands, or M1 carbines. Maybe a few vintage .45's or maybe a BAR. We all know that will never happen, but if it does you can be sure of one thing, if I nearly faint it will be because I am so happy and not because I am scared.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There was a YouTube series with a guy from England that would visit Germany with a metal detector looking for old ww2 artifacts. He finds a few, but on two occasions he finds grenades from ww2. He decides to dust it off and pull the pin!?!? He even counts before throwing it. It seems authentic but it may be a gag, dunno. There was an artillery training area around here, and they kept finding unexploded shells from who knows when. They stopped using the area around korea or after ww2. They closed off the area several times.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I am going to have to buy a metal detector and hope I find some Thompsons, Garands, or M1 carbines. Maybe a few vintage .45's or maybe a BAR. We all know that will never happen, but if it does you can be sure of one thing, if I nearly faint it will be because I am so happy and not because I am scared.


But no one will ever know if I do find such items buried as they will NOT be reported, ever! I wouldn't even bat an eye to buying a full auto weapon that someone didn't know what it really was, say some older person just getting rid of an old gun a relative had laying around. I could care less about full auto but 3 round burst would be nice.

As far as England taking guns from the citizens and the citizens allowing it to happen, then it must be the right thing for those so stupid to let it happen to begin with. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> But no one will ever know if I do find sure items buried as they will NOT be reported, ever! I wouldn't even bat an eye to buying a full auto weapon that someone didn't know what it really was, say some older person just getting rid of an old gun a relative had laying around. I could care less about full auto but 3 round burst would be nice.
> 
> As far as England taking guns from the citizens and the citizens allowing it to happen, then it must be the right thing for those so stupid to let it happen to begin with. Stupid is as stupid does.


So if it happens in the US, what does that make us?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Diver said:


> So if it happens in the US, what does that make us?


In two words .... Stupid wusses! Are all the preppers and gun people just buying guns and stocking ammo just to look good or are you / we preparing for the next Revolution / major crisis that weapons will be needed to survive!
Those that survive the fight for my guns, can have them, I won't need them any more, as I will be dead, but hopefully I won't die alone! If I survive then I'll still have my guns and the losers guns and ammo too! Hurray for me.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I need a better metal deter,all I find at the beach is change and Rolex watches! LOL.


----------

